# Attaching Bosch 1619EVS to table



## wanuss (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm attempting to attach the Bosch 1619EVS per instructions in the manual, "for use with Bosch router table" however after completing the directions, installing the router to the table, the depth rod, depth stop turret drops down. Part of the directions call for engaging the plunge return spring defeat, then later holding this button down again and releasing it at a certain point seems to be the problem area but I see nothing happening. I guess I can't understand what's supposed to happen as when I'm looking at the bottom of the plate and depressing this button it only moves the spring up and down. 

The way I explained this may be confusing but I'm confused!
Warren


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Not having mounted one of this model I suggest you contact a Bosch service center. They are very helpful people who can talk you through just about anything. I have always had excellent service from them.


----------



## wanuss (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I did just that. They are sending a part he believes may be defective. If not I have to ship it back to them.

Warren
Hendersonville, NC


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

The best monster router on the market.
When you engage the plunge return spring defeat, it should feel as if the plunge springs have been removed. take it out of the teable and try it.


----------

